# Whats the worst Cigar you ever smoked?



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Were talking hand rolled and proportedly 100% tobacco.
We talk a lot about the best well to have a best there must be a worst.

For me it was a bundle I bought at CI 50 for $ 39.00

Cremosa Cubana

Heres a quick review: (Hey its my first how appropriate)

The pre light aroma reminded me of the smell you get when you wash your dog. After cutting the head I noticed a slight unraveling which I corrected with licking. The taste from licking probably was similar to the wet dog but I have no frame of reference.

The prelight draw was loose and emparted a flavor of rotten meat. Upon lighting I noticed a strong dirty diaper odor followed by hints of effluent.

The burn was political - all down one side or the other. I tried to correct but didnt want to put my tongue on any other part of the stick.

As I aproached the 1/2 way point the cigar actually looked embarrassed, each side of the cigar had these little flaps curling out like shrugging shoulders.

Just past the 1/2 way point it started to tunnel and almost burned my lips.

I put it out and threw the other 49 away. No one deserves these.

Speculation on manufacturing method:

The Wrapper they say is Sumatra. It must have floated over on its own cause it dont taste like any tobacco I've every smoked.

They say these have Dominican Long-fillers maybe some kind of vegetable. Possibly once they have made real had rolled cigars, taken the scraps and made short filler, the remainder they gather up, boil into a guey paste, roll it out into thin sheets, let it dry and thats the long filler they mean here.

Truly the pinnicle of bad.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-CZ&cat=3


----------



## Artoud (Mar 16, 2005)

Jeezus, I was laughing at DK's post so hard I thought I'd pee. I guess I won't order the Cremosa Cubano


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Gotta get me some of those!  So are these worse than Tamborils?


----------



## Elisha (Apr 7, 2005)

ah you should have sent them to tecnorobo, he'll smoke anything. hahaha. luckily i havent ever had a hand rolled cigar that tasted awful enough for me to remember vivdly.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Dave, that must have been one horrendously bad cigar! Glad I never stumbled upon that one. Do you feel as though you've been scarred for life with the memory of that dog rocket? :r I'm sure those cubans of yours will wash away any lingering thoughts of that stogie.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

A Bolivar Belicoso Fino bought at a Mexican resort.
It was actually the size of a Montecristo No.2 (not a BBF) and a total fake.
Tasted like crap & made want to give up cigars altogether!!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Elisha said:


> ah you should have sent them to tecnorobo, he'll smoke anything. hahaha. luckily i havent ever had a hand rolled cigar that tasted awful enough for me to remember vivdly.


hey now, this is not completely true...
you know i have good taste.
just sometimes you have to have bad taste, because in my situation thats all you can have.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

As for me, The worst cigar I've had (besides the gas staion cheap crappers) would have to be that Te-amo i showed you boys in the coffin box.

Man it started out pretty nice, but went so harsh I just could not enjoy it no matter how hard i tried. The Smoke went hot, the flavor resembled a mix of extremely bitter coffee, with a hint of cat urine (weird i know)

Had to throw it down half way through.


----------



## Elisha (Apr 7, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> the flavor resembled a mix of extremely bitter coffee, with a hint of cat urine (weird i know)


cat urine eh? never tasted that before.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

A fake 2001 Cohiba Pyramid EL. Tasted, and drew like total shit. u


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

The thought of smoking another Thompson Phoenix, Belmondo or Big Butt send shudders down my spine.


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

The worst two I can remember (I don't remember which was the worst) was between a Hugo Cassar Mexican cigar and a Acid Pimp Stick... both were equally bad from my memory. I guess I would have to maybe give the award to the Hugo Cassar as it was a robusto and at least the Pimp Stick looked pretty cool... as far as taste I think my lawn grass clippings fermented in diesel fuel for a week and rolled into a cigar would have been a welcome change... I only purchased 5 of the Pimp Sticks and traded some poor SOB who wanted to try them for some other sticks... the Hugo Cassars (all 24 of them) went to a co-worker who just "loved" them... LOL!!!!!!!

I get a big kick out seeing the advertising banner at the top of Club Stogie pages touting free Hugo Cassar cigars with another purchase...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I post this 3 months ago and now you guys dredge it up? Was at CI Saturday and they had these for $ 25 a bundle a guy had one in his hand. When we stopped talking he dropped it like it had coodies.


----------



## quibbly (Mar 24, 2005)

A lot of you are going to kill me for saying this, but my worse smoke was this evening: Padron Anniversary Series 1964. It was terrible from start and until I put it out 5 minutes later. Even burn, nice pull...but taste like old cardboard. What a waste for a $15.00 cigar. Ugh...I can't get the smell or taste out of my mouth.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

cat urine = ammonia = sick period most likely


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

hmm. i dont know.
it just tasted like crap.
and no i've never tasted cat urine leo but i know what it smells like.
yuck.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Gotta get me some of those!  So are these worse than Tamborils?


Yup but is was like the masters you had to hang in there to the end to pic a winner.


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

quibbly said:


> A lot of you are going to kill me for saying this, but my worse smoke was this evening: Padron Anniversary Series 1964. It was terrible from start and until I put it out 5 minutes later. Even burn, nice pull...but taste like old cardboard. What a waste for a $15.00 cigar. Ugh...I can't get the smell or taste out of my mouth.


I'm glad you don't like them... send all your leftovers to me.... LOL!!!!


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

quibbly said:


> A lot of you are going to kill me for saying this, but my worse smoke was this evening: Padron Anniversary Series 1964. It was terrible from start and until I put it out 5 minutes later. Even burn, nice pull...but taste like old cardboard. What a waste for a $15.00 cigar. Ugh...I can't get the smell or taste out of my mouth.


That Is a bold statement. How long have you been smoking cigars?


----------



## refill (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh geez I won 2 bundles of the Cremosa Cubana at cigarbid a while back. I have to agree with DaKlugs it is every bit as bad and maybe a bit worse than he is stating. I have managed to give all but 5 away to non smoking friends, and after them smoking it I'm pretty sure they will remain non smoking friends. :r 

It just so happens tonight I decided to give one another try thinking a month in the humi might make it better.... well it didnt!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*The worst was the best... long and prob OT*

I still crack up when I think about this.

My Dad and I had gone out fishing and the day started off pretty nasty cold and windy but we got out to our hole and dropped the anchor just the same. Now this is probably about six months ago.... maybe three to four months before I REALLY start smoking cigars.

We have had our hooks in the water for a few hours and nothing too lively is going on but all of the sudden the sun comes out and the wind dies down... it was beautiful. We take off our jackets and really start relaxing.... no fish caught but you know the old saying about the worst day fishing and the best day working... sorry, I digress. So I am sitting in the sun warming up and really enjoying the moment and it hits me... this moment needs a cigar! I say it out loud just to vent I guess, and my Dad who quit stogies 30 years ago says.... "you know, I think one of my buddies left one in the glove box"

Well, needless to say I am pumped and dive right in there and pull it out thinking "what a perfect moment" but then I try to find some matches.... a lighter.... we search the whole freaking boat and there are no incendiary devices AT ALL. Of course now it is much worse than if there never had been a cigar (although I do like to chew on them at times) the moment is broken and the mood is about to change...

But then I see it and think... he'll say I'm crazy! My Dad has one of those portable car batteries for jumping another battery with the jumper leads on it and I'm thinking how hard can it be? So I look in the tackle box and find a big hook and tell my Dad what I am going to do. So he said (perfect idea) put the hook through the end of the cigar before you put the jumpers to it, so I did and put the cigar in my mouth and had him complete the jump while I shielded my eyes.

As soon as he put the second jumper on the hook, it POPPED and melted off both ends of the hook that the cables were attached to and left this perfect straight glowing red chuck of steel in the end of the stogie and it was a perfect light. It was a Father and son ******* boyscout medal moment and that cigar couldn't have tasted any better....

Especially considering it was a Swisher Sweet!!!

u or :w ..... you will have to decide. For me.... :w all the way!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

The Prince said:


> That Is a bold statement.


Heh heh. That gave me a Pulp Fiction flashback.

I love the Padron Anniversaries. They're overpriced but they sure are tasty.


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

A baccarat molasses tipped cigar.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

A fake Trinidad. I believe the filler was genuine Cuban feces.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

* Click Me *  ​


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

the worst I ever smoked was a La Flor Domincana Maduro that was so sickly sweet and sour I wanted to hurl. Unbelievably bad and not cheap.

Then there's that Montecristo Series V I had the other night.....



Da Klugs said:


> Were talking hand rolled and proportedly 100% tobacco.
> We talk a lot about the best well to have a best there must be a worst.
> 
> For me it was a bundle I bought at CI 50 for $ 39.00
> ...


----------



## Redman (Oct 18, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> The thought of smoking another Thompson Phoenix, Belmondo or Big Butt send shudders down my spine.


i had a couple of the Belmondo in a sampler I bought about a year and a half ago and they were like smoking a garbage bag rolled up in a paper sack. u Never again!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

My worst was just recent, a Rushmore Gold Torpedo.

I think it is in its sick stage, had that cat pee smell. Have a whole box I am going to age and see if they get better.

On the upside I bought his other two brands and they were decent.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Redman said:


> i had a couple of the Belmondo in a sampler I bought about a year and a half ago and they were like smoking a garbage bag rolled up in a paper sack. u Never again!


Thompson's. Man they sucker you in with the cool travel humi or leather thompsons mini humi. (I have both) Feel like the cats at christmas.. its what's on the outside that is fun and useful, ignore what comes in them.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Well the worst I've ever smoked would have to be a RP Edge. Now I've heard good things about them, but I tasted all Vegetable till I chucked it. I think I just had a bad one and will try it again. The second worst Cigar I've had yet and I know this because I've had 2 is the Don Baretto torpedo produced in Nic by Oliva for Famous-smoke. I picked up a box of 25 for 26.00 so I figured if I didn't like em no big deal. They look nice and the Burn was just fine with plenty of Smoke but these are advertised as full flavor when they are a very one Dimensional mild to medium smoke. These are the kind of Cigars you give to Poker buddies that would just assume smoke a Swisher.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Early on in my journey down the premium cigar path, I purchased a bundle from Holts. They were advertised not as factory seconds, but name brand cigars without the band. How many of us have been suckered by this?  Anyway, when they came I opened up the bundle and discovered that a few of them had beetle holes right through the cellophone wrapper. I immediately threw out the ones with holes in and froze the rest for a few days hoping to salvage something. After letting them sit in the humidor for a few weeks I fired one up only to find out I just bought a bunch of dog rockets! Man, not only did these things smell nasty, but they scorched my throat.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Altadis RyJ... It not only smelled like dogshit, it tasted like it too.

And let me just say, when I did this review I was VERY new to cigars.. But now that I have more experience I can definitely say that this was not a barnyard smell. It was definitely a horrid dogshit smell/taste.

CLICK THIS u


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Years ago, when a mag (I think maybe CI?) named Don Mateo the world's best cheap cigar, a buddy and I split a bundle. I smoked 2 (in case the first was a fluke) and threw the rest out....boy, I've learned a little since then.

Worst cigar I ever spent more than a buck for was the DR Cohiba Espendidos....just thought they tasted like dirt.


----------



## singlguy9 (Dec 9, 2004)

I think they were called Bacarrat.......can't remember.

I just know that they smelled and tasted like :BS .


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I hesitated to call my post on January 2nd a Dog Rocket.....and coined a term for what I experienced:

Here it is, in all it's mildly entertaining entirety:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7616&highlight=moose+missle


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Perdomo Cuban Cafe. In their defense I heard from a retailer the Perdomo rep came back and pulled every cigar and replaced with a different blend. Apparently the version I sampled was Ecuadorian filler and it was nasty. 

At one time or another I think everyone gets hooked by the shiny fishing lure that catches more fishermen than fish.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Overall, it was an ACID blondie. u 

Oh, my dear Lord. u Just a few months ago, BCS, I didn't even know they were supposed to taste that way!

As far as non-flavored sticks, just before I started smoking regularly, my golfing buddy gave me one that he said was fresh. Fresh from the fridge it had been in for several months. It tasted like burning smoke. Almost like campfire smoke. I said there has to be a better way? He loved em. I think it was a JR stick of some kind?


:ms NCRM


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well let me say I wasn't expecting a whole lot when I tried a Oro Cubano Aniversario Toro today.This gem of a dog rocket taught me a lesson about cheap cigars. u 

The draw was like toking on a straw.The burn was terrible and inconsistant.Tasted like a stick with :BS on it.I only managed half before I launch that beauty out the truck window.  

For any Oro Cubano lovers out there, I'm sorry.If I get real brave I might try a second for comparison.

goose925


----------



## quibbly (Mar 24, 2005)

The Prince said:


> That Is a bold statement. How long have you been smoking cigars?


About a year. Maybe it was me because I had a bad reaction to the contrast in my CT. Who knows..or it could have been a bad cigar. It can happen where one box set wasn't that good <i'm guessing>


----------



## quibbly (Mar 24, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Overall, it was an ACID blondie. u
> 
> Oh, my dear Lord. u Just a few months ago, BCS, I didn't even know they were supposed to taste that way!
> 
> ...


they smell great when you buy them, but are terrible smoked. I think some hippie junkie has the Acid brand confused as dried flowers for your tabletop.

Hell, Cheech and Chong followed their dog for a week after he ate their stash, then they smoked his feces (lol). Guess people will smoke anything!


----------



## ronman (Apr 9, 2005)

Acid and Lars Tetens.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Has to be a toss up between Fonseca and Flor del Todo maduro Torpedo. u 

Time will only tell if age will help their cause any. Certainly not going to smoke any for a LONG time! Aren't there any noobs I can bomb?


----------



## Trooper27 (Apr 6, 2005)

quibbly said:


> A lot of you are going to kill me for saying this, but my worse smoke was this evening: Padron Anniversary Series 1964. It was terrible from start and until I put it out 5 minutes later. Even burn, nice pull...but taste like old cardboard. What a waste for a $15.00 cigar. Ugh...I can't get the smell or taste out of my mouth.


Whoa...I love the Padron '64 Ann....this is the first time I heard anyone say they didn't like them. Maybe you got a bad stick?

Trooper


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't know if it was the cigar itself but it could have had something to do with the situation. I was home from college one weekend not too long ago and I went with my dad to appraise some logging land that was going to be turned into a subdivision. Well, We passed by one of the little cigar shops in town on our way to the property and he bought himself an Arturo Fuente Cañones and I got myself a short little Punch. So we were about 5 minutes away from where we were headed and we decided to go ahead and light up. My dad was driving so I just went ahead and lit his AF for him. First of all, I can't say that I'm a huge fan of that particualr roll shape. It sort of reminded me of like a dogs wang. But I tried not to let that spoil it for me. Little did I know this would turn out to be the worst cigar I ever had...and I didn't even smoke the majority of it! Anyway, it smelled ok, not the best smelling one ever but wasn't terrible. But the first smoke that I got out of it tasted like that bitter stuff you throw up in the back of your throat sometimes. The smoke was so terribley harsh I immediately passed it over to my dad who tried to smoke it hoping it was going to get better. Which, it didn't. Then compound things we were on a logging road in my dad's 4x4 truck and got down into a hole and the chunk bottomed out and were stuck in the middle of the woods. We exit the truck to find we are in the middle of a huge mud hole. We climb into the bed and sit there against the cab smoking and wondering how were are going to get out. He put his cigar out less than halfway through. And the thing wasn't probably about 4 inches long to start with. I smoked a little more of it before he put it out, it still tasted like the bitter throw up.


----------



## quibbly (Mar 24, 2005)

Trooper27 said:


> Whoa...I love the Padron '64 Ann....this is the first time I heard anyone say they didn't like them. Maybe you got a bad stick?
> 
> Trooper


It could have been a bad cigar...I've also had a couple bad ones since them. I checked my Humidor and its perfect. Could it be they were too dry and my humidor isn't correct?


----------



## LOKI (Feb 25, 2005)

Any domestic belinda horrible just horrible. broke the damn thing in half.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Has to be a toss up between Fonseca and Flor del Todo maduro Torpedo. u


 :r You sent one of the Flor del Todo's to Matt didn't you? :r

These insurance guys you gotta watchem like hawks.

Edit - the shine from the polyester confused me sorry.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> :r You sent one of the Flor del Todo's to Matt didn't you? :r
> 
> These insurance guys you gotta watchem like hawks.


I think I sent *you* a Fonseca!! :r And "insurance" guys? You think insurance guys are bad ... the real SOBs are mortgage lenders.

Yep! Corona in the Tube! Phhht!  Sorry!?

BTW - polyester is IN again!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Hmmm I am pretty sure the worst cigar I ever smoked was a Papyo? That was one nasty smoke. I had to rinse my mouth out with Cuban rum to kill the taste buds and scrape my tongue. YUCK..right up there was a 2-3 year old domestic Punch DC. Tasted like smoking cardboard. How the heck does anyone smoke that crap??? ack! And the worst cigar I wouldn't EVER smoke would be a Lars! They smell like urinal cakes. I couldn't imagine how bad that thing must taste! AAAAGGGGG :hn


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

Fighting Cock Robusto - got this bundle on Cbid for $20 for 25 when looking for a cheap everyday smoke.......they should be called Fighting the urge to u


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Islesfan said:


> Fighting Cock Robusto - got this bundle on Cbid for $20 for 25 when looking for a cheap everyday smoke.......they should be called Fighting the urge to u


They aren't that bad if you let them sit for a few months. Mine actually turned into fairly decent smokes. Especially for less than $1 each.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

hollywood said:


> They aren't that bad if you let them sit for a few months. Mine actually turned into fairly decent smokes. Especially for less than $1 each.


What's up you didnt send us one? I checked I got both of your "worst cigars" in the bomb. :r Still waiting on those cremosa cubanos and tamborils for return fire.

(He also sent Opus X and Gurkha legends which I find real nummy along with some other nice sticks - too many sticks)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> What's up you didnt send us one? I checked I got both of your "worst cigars" in the bomb. :r Still waiting on those cremosa cubanos and tamborils for return fire.
> 
> (He also sent Opus X and Gurkha legends which I find real nummy along with some other nice sticks - too many sticks)


Sorry about that. I have plenty. Guess I better get another package ready! :r I didn't even pay attention to that. After I got to about 15, I just started grabbing stuff and throwing them in. And hey, if you like those Tamborils so much, maybe you'll like them!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Years ago, when a mag (I think maybe CI?) named Don Mateo the world's best cheap cigar, a buddy and I split a bundle. I smoked 2 (in case the first was a fluke) and threw the rest out....boy, I've learned a little since then.
> 
> Worst cigar I ever spent more than a buck for was the* DR Cohiba * *Espendidos*....just thought they tasted like dirt.


*
Must be very Earthy Amigo!* 

Salud!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

so its been a year and a half, do these (cremosas) get any better with age???


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mr.c said:


> so its been a year and a half, do these (cremosas) get any better with age???


Hey the warning ws here for all to read.... and you still smoked it. :r


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

friends dont send friends cremosas :gn LOL


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

That is a tough one, as I have had many bad cigars. The Acid Extraordinary Larry comes to mind, for $10.00 that certainly didnt make the cut (and didnt burn past half either). Another one I have memories of was a Lars Tetens churchill back in the cigar heyday. The cigar was like 20.00, and it was young. Tasted like I was smoking leaves right off the tree - bitter and hard to keep lit. Ive had some great Lars Tetens cigars and some poor ones. It was hit or miss back then.

Not to mention all of the fugazis out there...


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Tierra Del Sol Natural Torp

Tasted like charcoal. Got rid of it after half an inch!


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

It's a tossup between Fuego del Rey and Papayo. These were 2 vile brands that were floating around during the cigar boom. Smoking either one was like getting a face full of car exhaust.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

A pre humidored JR Special Jamaican Rey Del Rey Maduro. After 3 weeks in the humi it turned out ok.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

some house brand by thompsons.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Had to be a Maria Mancini Clemenceau. I love this particular cigar but, the construction sometimes leaves much to be desired. On this particular one I noticed that the cap was worse than usual so I punched it instead of cutting it. Still started falling apart just after lighting. Only smoked about 1" before I had to toss it.:BS


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Worst cigar? H. UPMANN N°2 single. I picked up a single about 5 years ago and it was horrible. I think it was in its sick period. It had an ammonia taste to it and smelled like the washrooms at a Bills game during halftime.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Quorum-they taste like rotten grass or something.


----------



## brado (May 9, 2006)

I was just getting into cigars several months ago, and when I travelled I would look up any nearby cigar store and usually buy about 5-6 decently proced cigars to take home. Well, I started thinking that I was spending alittle too much money, and there MUST be a good, cheap ciagr for everyday use. I inquired at the store in Libertyville, IL and the guy pointed me to "La Venga" cigars. It was <$1.50 and he assured me that HE smoked one about everyday. He said that they were actually seconds from the Punch plant. So, What the heck? I bought a couple and took them back to hotel. I fired one up that night and for awhile I thought I had a winner! I don't know if it was because of some blending process that it went through, but up until about 1/2 - 3/4 of the way through I was making plans to go back the next day and buy a bundle of these "wonderful, cheap cigars"! Then it started. That faint metallic taste, that gradually become an overwhelming metallic taste. I threw the rest away, but that taste lingered until after breakfast the next day! I haven't bought another cheap cigar since.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Rum Crook


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Baric said:


> Quorum-they taste like rotten grass or something.


u


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Toscany-If you were there you know.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> Toscany-If you were there you know.


as well that ends well.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

OK... last night's smoking debacle qualifies as the worst smoke I've ever had, but I did it for the right reasons...

I had selected a nice Padron 3000 for my Friday night smoke. This week's high school football game had not gone well... our team lost 26-14 to a cross town rival to open the season... but hell, it's early in the season. And there's still the Georgia Bulldogs tomorrow! But for now... some relaxation...

I'm about to torch up Mr. Padron when my daughter arrives with her friend Jane in tow. They pop in the door with cheery chipmunk looks on their 18 year old faces...

"Dad... Jane brought you a present!" And Jane produced a wooden coffin box with a clear acrylic top. Inside the box lurked the most impressive fake Cohiba I'd ever seen! :r 

This thing had a blurry Cuban seal across the acrylic lid... it looked like a kid could've done better with crayons and markers... and the band on this stogie looked like a Xeroxed copy of a copy of a copy... and I swear it must've been done on an inkjet!

The wrapper was light tan and dull... with flakes popping loose at the slightest touch... to say this stick was dried out is like saying that Tom Cruise is a little odd. Quite the understatement. This cigar was fossilized!

I can get out of this... "Well thanks Jane. I'll let it rest in my humidor for a few days... it'll be really nice to smoke."

It was hard to miss the crestfallen look on Jane's face. "Don't you want to smoke it now Mr. H? I've had it in the box in my drawer... it's all right isn't it?" Jane and my daughter peered at me... I could feel them waiting for me to torch this dog rocket. The fact that this cigar spent most of it's life snuggled up with Jane's underwear instead of in a humidor only made it worse!

Oh shit! I'm gonna have to light this thing... The girls have their hearts set on seeing me enjoy this "Cuban" cigar. I clipped the thing and it instantly began to unwrap, but a little spit temporarily stuck the wrapper down. The draw was kinda like sucking on a piece of empty PVC pipe... this is gonna be ugly.

I tried to toast the foot, but no luck. This thing caught fire like it was soaked in kerosene! Puff puff... I tried not to cough as the first smoke hit my tongue... it was like inhaling a brushfire! No taste... it was like smoking a rolled up newspaper...

Through the tears welling up in my burning eyes, I gasped, "Nide moke Jade... dank joo bery mudch!" The glow on their faces was priceless! Hell... how often will a teenager feel so proud to do something nice for a parent? So I smoked... for 25 torturous minutes I smoked that thing. ... I smoked. The girls smiled and chatted while I smoked... and suffered.

The damn cigar put out billows of foul smoke... this thing was burning like something out of a cartoon! The girls smiled every time I took a draw... while I wanted to claw my own tongue out! But I smiled and smoked...

Finally... the girls stood to leave. Please God... make them leave so I can put this thing out! A kiss on the cheek... "Bye Dad!" "See ya Mr. H!"

One last gasp... "Doodbye dirls... be mareful oud there." And then relief... they were gone... I could put this thing out!

I was gonna smoke some good sticks this weekend, but today was spent recovering from that cigar... my throat is still raw. But it was worth it to make the kids happy.

Maybe next time they'll bring me a tie or something. Don't know if I could take another cigar gift...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hydrated said:


> OK... last night's smoking debacle qualifies as the worst smoke I've ever had, but I did it for the right reasons...
> 
> I had selected a nice Padron 3000 for my Friday night smoke. This week's high school football game had not gone well... our team lost 26-14 to a cross town rival to open the season... but hell, it's early in the season. And there's still the Georgia Bulldogs tomorrow! But for now... some relaxation...
> 
> ...


 :r :r I thought I was piss myself, good one:r


----------



## PoorSmokerBoy (Aug 23, 2006)

Anyone who values their tastebuds will want to stay away from *National Brand* even at the cheap prices. *shudder*


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I won the worst cigar I ever had at the fair.

I rang the bell and got this foot long thing. I'm lucky I didn't catch the fair grounds on fire.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

El Producto Especials....or some such.....:BS


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't want this to come off _snobby_,..... but the worst cigar I ever had so far, was the *2005 Opus X Lancero*.

It wouldn't stay lit, the flavor was harsh, its probably my worst because I expected so much. I really was disappointed and have terrible memories of my first Opus.

I know, I know, everybody has told me to sit on these and let them get some age and they'll be a lot better. I have another one so thats what I'll do.

Maybe I smoked mine too soon.


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

Mine would have to be a La Diva (which I think are now discontinued - BIG surprise). It is a cognac infused flavored. I tried it on the golf course, it was a gift from my buddy... never have been a fan of flavoreds. To be polite, I smoked the whole thing and it is a churchill sized smoke. Not a good golf smoke... not a good smoke period. Cognac flavor was bitter and...ummm, yuck.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

I haven't smoked any of these, but just saw this thread title, which reminded me of this review. One of Smitty's first posts and one that had me rollin' when I first read it. Enjoy...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12256


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

am here at work hysterical what a great thread!!


bandit


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

For me it was a cigar called Dom matayo or something like that.

I think the bigest disipointment for me cigar was the opus X

I have tried a few sticks but its seems that the ones I get are plugged or will not burn properly.
the only exception for that was the forbidden X i got as a gift from a BOTL.

I have a opus that has beenin my humi for around 3 years now I may try.
Lets hope that it smokes well.

Most of the opus I have tried have been from the local tinderbox and i think that maybe that they need some age on them.

any thoughs?

I also have tried some cheap tompsons and other bundled cigars.
I don't remember the name but some of them were bad...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

sgresso said:


> I think the bigest disipointment for me cigar was the opus X
> 
> I have tried a few sticks but its seems that the ones I get are plugged or will not burn properly.
> the only exception for that was the forbidden X


:tpd: My thoughts exactly. Read down a few posts. I didn't mention that I too have had a forbidden X that I truly loved.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I know people love them, and I probably got a bad one, but the worst smoke I have had in a while is a CAO Brazilia GOL. It was bitter and harsh. I know it had been cared for, so possibly a bad one, or just not my thing.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> I know people love them, and I probably got a bad one, but the worst smoke I have had in a while is a CAO Brazilia GOL. It was bitter and harsh. I know it had been cared for, so possibly a bad one, or just not my thing.


Give it another try. I keep them. Had one yesterday that I've had for a few months and it tasted sweet like honey -no bitterness within 5 miles. One of my favorites.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Swisher sweetu


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

i had this no-name "hand-made" cigar that my B&M gave me as a freebie for buying a handful of sticks there. it was just downright awful. all mexican tobacco.


----------



## Digerati (Aug 4, 2006)

The worst "real" cigar that I ever had was a Helix x652 EMS.

I bought one when I was just starting to get interested in premium cigars.

I swear, I almost stopped smoking after that cigar. Not because it was especially bad, but because it was just terribly bland. It did have slight grassy and woody flavors to it, but even at 3 inches in it was a struggle for my virgin palate to even notice these subtle flavors.

Some people compare the smoking of a great cigar to having great sex. This cigar was like sleeping with a comatose quadriplegic.


----------



## Champion22 (May 24, 2006)

A cognac flavored Gurkha.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Digerati said:


> ...like sleeping with a comatose quadriplegic.


What's wrong with that?


----------



## bigpoppapuff (Jul 5, 2005)

i didn't read this all the way through...i will,sometime.....but thought i'd mention my worst....a mi cubano....absolutely awful..


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

I'd have to say a Don Lugo. Tasted very green and made me feel sick. Yuck!:BS


----------



## Mauirce (Jul 11, 2006)

SWISHER SWEET!!!

Should be called *swisher feet*, cause that's what it smells like, funky old dirty socks,:sb


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Swishers and Phillies.....ugh..


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Got a bundle of Perdomo remainders that taste like charcoal.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Gonna have to chime back in to say CAO Moontrance....bleh!

KASR


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, so far it's gotta be a Thompson brand called Monopol. Got 75 of the suckers free with my humi. Should have been a hint right there! But, the humi is nice, and the gars can take up some of the space and keep a little balance until I can gradually weed em out with good ones. I also give em to people who don't smoke cigars, but always wanted to try one. Heard too many stories about someone wanting to try a cigar and then one or two puffs, and they're done! I hate to be that way, but that's just sad to see a good smoke getting stubbed out after a minute or two, before it even got a chance to "live".


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

One of them flavored Acids.
Like smoking a bottle of cheap cologne.
Blech!!


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> The pre light aroma reminded me of the smell you get when you wash your dog. After cutting the head I noticed a slight unraveling which I corrected with licking. The taste from licking probably was similar to the wet dog but I have no frame of reference.
> 
> The prelight draw was loose and emparted a flavor of rotten meat. Upon lighting I noticed a strong dirty diaper odor followed by hints of effluent.
> 
> ...


I had to use an inhaler to finish reading the review, my side still ache.

Demented


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Calixto Lopex. a cigar from the Philippines that was way too gritty, smelled of cavendish pipe tobacco, and always burned hot. AVOID AT ALL COST, IF YOU EVER SEE THIS DOG ROCKET!!!

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## DruLeeParsec (Nov 3, 2006)

Garo Habano Maduro. Notice, I didn't say *Gran* Habano, but _Garo_.

At the time I hadn't smoked a cigar in probably 5 or 6 years. I received it as a gift from a friend on her birthday. Yeah, she was giving her friends presents to celebrate her birthday (Pretty cool chick) and she gave all the guys one of these cigars.

A few days later I decided to try it.

u

Now, when Maduros are reviewed you hear terms like Chocolate, Coffee, toffee, spice and so on. The only terms I could come up with was "Trash fire" with a heavy does of manure :BS

I mean it smelled and tasted like driving through cattle country on a hot day. My Gosh it was horrid!

The good side of the story is this: That gawd-awful cigar reminded me of the good times I've had smoking cigars with friends back in the old days and I ended up buying a Cuban Crafters humidor with their 15 cigar sampler. Some of them I liked, a couple of them weren't to my taste. But none of them were as downright BAD as the Garo Habano.

However, I have to say that the C.E. Beck & Co. cigar that came with my sampler was pretty bad in a totally different way. It was all spice with no depth at all. A true one trick pony that was all spice and bitterness.

On the other hand, the Don Kiki Red Label, the CC Cameroon and the CC Cabinet Choice have been freakin' amazing. So that's not too bad for a cheap sampler.


----------



## Dahman (Nov 10, 2006)

Apple flavored white owlu

Had a grassy manure taste to it. Just smelling it made my stomach turn, dunno what I was thinking....

-Chris


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

A Thompson house blend called "Don Elias".
It was like pure hot sewage and burnt hair.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow... And I just realized I just made the mother of all bumps...



*******ULTRA BUMP*******


----------



## Willinger (May 14, 2014)

We have a store here called Tobacco Row - three of them actually - which is a standard tobacco shop with a fairly decent humidor and some pretty nice briars as well. They have their own brand of cigs and cigars. I tried one of their Churchills a couple of weeks ago. It was possibly one of the worst cigars I've smoked in a long time.


----------



## cahoona (May 31, 2014)

*Re: The worst was the best... long and prob OT*



Franksmith said:


> I still crack up when I think about this.
> 
> My Dad and I had gone out fishing and the day started off pretty nasty cold and windy but we got out to our hole and dropped the anchor just the same. Now this is probably about six months ago.... maybe three to four months before I REALLY start smoking cigars.
> 
> ...


This is the best freakin story ever . . I hope my son who is 12 now . Will at some point down the road share a stoge in this same spirit of red neck utopia!! Good story bud!


----------



## 11GTCS (May 20, 2014)

Hmmmmm I've steered clear of any really disgusting cigars so far *knocks on wood*, but the worst I've had was Havana Sunrise by Felix Assouline Cigars. Just didn't burn well, tasted bland and bitter, and I couldn't get a decent draw from it to save my life.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

PdR Reserva Limitada 60rg
poured smoke like two Nica Rusticas, no flavor to speak of, it's the only cigar I ever gave up on. I made the mistake of buying a bunch of PdR stuff when I was brand spanking new. Good presentation and cheap prices. Learned my lesson. The only cigar I ever smoked from them that I thought was good was the A. Flores Gran Reserva Corojo, but they're pricey and there is better stuff to be had for less dough.


----------



## JCubed (Mar 5, 2014)

*Pinar del Rio's Fumas*

Yuck. Tough draw, uneven burn, with notes of hate and abuse.

Got a bundle a few months back for a bachelor party. Most of my buds just puff like madmen and throw it out after half, so I got these and some Villigers (actually not bad for the price) for them. Threw the Fumases (Fumai...?) out. There are much better yard 'gars out there.


----------



## bigLuke5595 (May 22, 2014)

Hoyo De Monterrey Reposado en Cedro. Absolutely wretched cigar, uneven burn, tough draw, tar buildup, tasted like dog shit and burning grass.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy Necro threads . I had a thread just like this one ,that was only 3yrs old LOL.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/269422-dog-rocket-king-turd.html


----------



## LegoMaximus (May 8, 2014)

i had a cult it wasnt great didnt burn quite right plus it was a freebie from cigarfest


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

GARO ~ DOUBLE HABANO

still noting has come close to that monstrosity.


----------



## mrpipster (Jan 14, 2013)

I haven't been smoking cigars very long but I had a Cusano M1 yesterday that was very dry flavorless tasting.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

DPG Blue.........the one I had was likely a dud because it had absolutely no flavor what so ever.

The other one I really didn't care for at all is the Joya De Nicaragua..............it was just pretty bland to me.

That is what I can say for NC cigars anywho.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

huskers said:


> DPG Blue.........the one I had was likely a dud because it had absolutely no flavor what so ever.
> 
> The other one I really didn't care for at all is the Joya De Nicaragua..............it was just pretty bland to me.
> 
> That is what I can say for NC cigars anywho.


What about CC?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> What about CC?


I'll have to look back but I'm pretty sure it was a Trinidad.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

huskers said:


> I'll have to look back but I'm pretty sure it was a Trinidad.


That's interesting. I usually hear good things about Trinidad.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

My worst was a Las Vegas cigar. Pushed my way thru almost 1/3 and couldn't punish myself any longer. The only cigar I have done that to. Pure nastiness.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Gurkha Trident

CI should face federal charges for selling this crap.


----------



## ryanmac45 (Jul 22, 2013)

Last night I had a Rocky B52, draw so loose I couldn't keep it burning, which is fine, because when I finally gave up an inch into it, the taste on my tongue was like galvanized metal.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

sullen said:


> GARO ~ DOUBLE HABANO
> 
> still noting has come close to that monstrosity.


WHAAAAAT?!?!!?!

That is one of my favorite sticks!
You must've gotten a rancid one...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's interesting. I usually hear good things about Trinidad.


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/332988-trinidad-coloniales-review.html


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

It's call necro posting I believe and yes you found a long dead one. These die because someone insults another beloved smoke and all hell breaks loose.


Guitarist93 said:


> Wow... And I just realized I just made the mother of all bumps...
> 
> *******ULTRA BUMP*******


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The worst was the best... long and prob OT*



cahoona said:


> This is the best freakin story ever . . I hope my son who is 12 now . Will at some point down the road share a stoge in this same spirit of red neck utopia!! Good story bud!


Not to be an a$$, but since you are fairly new: members in pink are not members any longer. Franks post was 9 years ago and he hasn't logged in since 2007, so I don't think he will read your comment. On a side note.... welcome to puff!


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

ryanmac45 said:


> Last night I had a Rocky B52, draw so loose I couldn't keep it burning, which is fine, because when I finally gave up an inch into it, the taste on my tongue was like galvanized metal.


Ahhh that metal taste...Mexican cigars tasted, to,me like chewing on tinfoil,seemed to be wrapper. Maybe that wrapper leaf on the B52 was Mexican.


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

Years ago I received a free fiver of Perdomo Tierra del Sol from CI in a order I made. It tasted like freshly mowed lawn clippings.


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

5 Vegas Gold Maduro


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

streetz166 said:


> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro


This and a CAO VR Mural


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

streetz166 said:


> 5 Vegas Gold Maduro


Just smoked one last night and I agree.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Just smoked one last night and I agree.


could you even smoke it or did the wrapper do that whole flame retardant thing?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

thechasm442 said:


> could you even smoke it or did the wrapper do that whole flame retardant thing?


Well I dry boxed it for four hours to make sure the stick wasn't too wet with about few weeks of rest from a purchase from a BOTL. My humidor is at 65 and outside was 64 with 0 wind, so I thought it would be a perfect time to smoke.

At first it had one of the worst uneven burns I have ever seen after toasting it. Half (as in half the cylinder) of the wrapper would not burn. I got to about an inch with only half of the wrapper burning. Then I had to keep on re-lighting the stick. Eventually as I got towards the middle of the second third of the stick it was just too much to keep it lit. I tossed that SOAB under a bush.

Flavors weren't too bad. I could have somewhat enjoyed it without all those burning issues. I probably should have kept it resting for a year or more.

Similar to what you experienced?


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

You actually got more out of it than I did. I made it a third the way through with at least 5-6 relights. I kept it @ 65rh for 2 months and than it sat outside of the humi for 7-8 hours before I smoked it.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Helix Maduro.... ONLY cigar I've ever pitched before the end.


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Well I dry boxed it for four hours to make sure the stick wasn't too wet with about few weeks of rest from a purchase from a BOTL. My humidor is at 65 and outside was 64 with 0 wind, so I thought it would be a perfect time to smoke.
> 
> At first it had one of the worst uneven burns I have ever seen after toasting it. Half (as in half the cylinder) of the wrapper would not burn. I got to about an inch with only half of the wrapper burning. Then I had to keep on re-lighting the stick. Eventually as I got towards the middle of the second third of the stick it was just too much to keep it lit. I tossed that SOAB under a bush.
> 
> ...


I had one young and couldn't keep it lit for the life of me. Terrible burn very uneven. Tried another one shortly after that and was halted as soon as I cut the cap off and gave it a dry draw. Like sucking a straw with a lemon pit in it. Instantly threw that one away. Then all but forgot about them in the bottom of my humidor. Fast forward a year and I was doing some re-arranging in my humi and discovered a few of them. Decided to give it a go again to no avail. Still just as bad.


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

It was a gift, unbanded, said A. Fuente on the cello. She picked it up for me in Miami. I knew better even before I lit it up.


----------



## acarlitz (Oct 27, 2013)

Gurkha Legend Vintage 2001 XO. I felt duped. Like I purchased a name... It's made with the finest grocery bag paper in world


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

acarlitz said:


> Gurkha Legend Vintage 2001 XO. I felt duped. Like I purchased a name... It's made with the finest grocery bag paper in world


That's one of the 5 worst cigars I have ever smoked.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Guitarist93 said:


> WHAAAAAT?!?!!?!
> 
> That is one of my favorite sticks!
> You must've gotten a rancid one...


Yeah, no kidding...I've heard nothing but praise for it, especially at its price point. I just ordered 20 of them....hope they're good...


----------



## Thrash (Jun 12, 2014)

Gurkha Beauty is pretty bad. I didn't finish it.


----------



## TJTCigar (Jun 10, 2014)

I am usually not a falvored cigar smoker, but i do enjoy a naturals and from time to time a Tabak Especial as a change of pace. The other day i tried the Oliveros Kopi Luwak and that was quite possibly the worst thing i have ever put in my mouth. Sickeningly sweet with very little cigar flavor.


----------



## Scrutator (Mar 27, 2009)

Spectre Gordo.

Lucky me "won" a 10-pack recently from Cigar Bid based on its glowing review posted there.

Awful, just awful. Smells like shoe polish; tastes like petroleum-based chemicals. Heavily infused with God-knows-what. Stunk up my humidor big-time, but fortunately no lasting damage.

You've been warned.


----------



## rapestove (Jan 19, 2014)

CAO italia, worst thing I've ever had, couldn't even finish it


----------



## PurpleGuitar (Jun 9, 2014)

rapestove said:


> CAO italia, worst thing I've ever had, couldn't even finish it


Haha I was just about to say the same thing! Worst thing ever.


----------



## AlliChaparra (Nov 4, 2013)

Didn't you get that one from Ryan? :spank:



rapestove said:


> CAO italia, worst thing I've ever had, couldn't even finish it


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

rapestove said:


> CAO italia, worst thing I've ever had, couldn't even finish it


This is my neighbor's favorite cigar, and good reason, I enjoy them too. It's not my go-to, since after 43 years of smoking cigars, I still prefer mild to mediums, but the ones we've gotten from our local store are good sticks...


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

rapestove said:


> CAO italia, worst thing I've ever had, couldn't even finish it


Really? The CAO Italia is a good cigar imo... Although I am not a fan of the box press.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

rapestove said:


> CAO italia, worst thing I've ever had, couldn't even finish it


I kinda like the things.

That's what I love about this thread - one man's treasure is another man's trash


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Aurora E. Leon made me sick to my Stomach two years ago


----------



## MacWebDev (Jul 1, 2014)

rapestove said:


> CAO italia, worst thing I've ever had, couldn't even finish it


I second this. It was serious work to make it through the first 1/3 of the Italia. Then I realized that regardless of the price of the stick, it was zero enjoyment... And that was the end of that.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Drew estate la vieja habana, tried them all, the corojo, maduro and the Connecticut hands down the worst cigars I ever smoked. I still remember that nasty taste in my mouth.


----------



## T.E.Fox (Jul 11, 2013)

Luis Martinez Privateer Maduro. Looked like crap, smelled like crap, took a collapsed lung to get a draw, and tasted like crap.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

When I first starting smoking cigars, the closest shop to my house, built their humidor out of American Cedar. Every cigar I got from that place tastes like cedar. If I remember correctly, once I visited some nicer shops and I realized the difference, all those that I bought from him went into the trash... They were worthless at that point.


----------



## jysport (Sep 21, 2012)

Scrutator said:


> Spectre Gordo.
> 
> Lucky me "won" a 10-pack recently from Cigar Bid based on its glowing review posted there.
> 
> ...


I just tried to smoke one tonight, and I have to agree with you. It has a strong chemical smell and the taste is horrible. I thought I just bought a bad 5-pack. I also got it from Cigar Bid.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Something someone gave me from Thompson cigar. As soon as he left, it became compost...


----------



## Charger Fan (Feb 27, 2014)

Acid potpourri, spice, vanilla, cologne, perfume, flowery and foo-foo flavored stick. 2 puffs put it down. I went inside brushed my teeth. Headed for the humidor, picked out and lit a real cigar.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

Acid Kuba, Kuba. Now i know why noone likes infused cigars or majority dislikes them. 
Ps: Java by Drew Estate is by far totally different than acids. Shouldn`t be judged in same category. I love java as much as i dislike acids.


----------



## TDunc (Oct 7, 2014)

Quorum Churchill. 7 inches of composted grass clippings rolled into a tight outer leaf made from paper bags. burns terrible, draw sucked and the smell was one that makes your nose turn up every time you see one in a case at the local B/M


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

The worst in recent memory was a 5 Vegas Miami. Not horrible but it just tasted harsh and flavorless. Didn't feel like finishing it.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

Someone beat me to it ...Acid Kuba Kuba. No body to it and in general I try to stay away from infused "cigars"... My friend loves Acid's and he smokes the Ordinary Larry... f'ing dogrockets IMO


----------



## Dyngus (Sep 1, 2015)

I thought this thread was real interesting, so I guess I'll see if I can bring it back.

I was still new to smoking and I was about to enjoy a game of golf, so I brought the coolest looking ringed cigar I had (I know, a really dumb way to chose a cigar)

It was an Alec Bradley, and lighting it up and taking the first puff I had a coughing attack for about 30 seconds haha. It tasted like pure smoke the whole hour I smoked. Don't know if it was just too dark for a newbie, or if it was truly a shit cigar that was poorly blended for whatever reason.

I got a pretty cool picture of it though


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

Cohiba Red Dot by far


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

I had a five pack sampler of Alec Bradleys. All five weren't that good at all. I even let them rest a good six months. Only one I've ever liked of that line was the Vise.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

That's too bad on the Alec Bradley's. The only AB I've ever had was an American Sungrown from a B&M and I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

Bizumpy said:


> That's too bad on the Alec Bradley's. The only AB I've ever had was an American Sungrown from a B&M and I enjoyed it very much.


Yea I don't know maybe my pallet was as good as it is now? I'll try them again I'm sure. But they better be priced cheap haha


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

I made the mistake once of buying an Acid Blondie Belicuso. It wasn't until I got home that I realized that it was an infused cigar. So I smoked it that evening. The burn was awesome, the wrapper was gorgeous. But the taste.....it was like sucking on a sugar cube. Ick. Never again.

The shop I bought it from keeps them with the regular cigars, and doesn't label them. Bad business practice, if you ask me. I just went there today, and they are in the process of moving two shops: the one I went to in Vancouver, and the one in Portland. Hopefully, they'll clean up their act when they do. Their prices are hard to beat, but how they run their shops leaves a lot to be desired, quality-wise.


----------



## HoyoRomas (Aug 12, 2015)

quorum torpedo, it was a huge mistake buying a bundle of 20 !!


----------



## cardo47 (Aug 5, 2014)

Gurkha is the worst I ever had. And do some of the online businesses push them. So bad had to throw out 3 of them. Some had super weak draw ( sucking on a straw with no liquid) others bad fillers in center kinda like tobacco branches inside....also do not like makers using catchy names to snag us.....ya I know there was no real cigar industry until catchy labels were created. Sorry about prattling just my opinions.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Either a Guantanamera Cristale years ago (hey I was in my early 20's and didn't know as much about cigars back then)....or more somewhat recently a CAO Italia Novella.

Yuck.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Either a Guantanamera Cristale years ago (hey I was in my early 20's and didn't know as much about cigars back then)....or more somewhat recently a CAO Italia Novella.
> 
> Yuck.


Thats too bad to hear about the Novella. I had a Ciao and for the price thought it was good. Simple and straight forward


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

As for the worst, not that it was a bad cigar, I actually like them a lot. It was more of a situational thing that happened over 20 years ago and was a newbie mistake. 

I had a day off an a little extra money so I tought I would spend the day visiting several cigar shops in Boston. My first stop was Erlichs and my purchases included a box of LGC Pyramids, which were one of the biggest ring gauge and fuller bodied cigars on the market at the time. Now the old LGC Pyramid is not exactly a morning cigar, it is more of a after big steak diner with a glass of hard liquor kind of cigar. It was also close to 90 out, Iced Coffee was not really much of a thing yet, so I had a cup of black coffee to go with it and had not eaten breakfast. A several minutes into the cigar I felt a strong nicotine buzz, felt dizzy and weak and sat down on a park bench. I then expelled the several mouthfuls of coffee I had consumed, but the Cigar Gods must have felt that was not good enough, so I also vomited about a quart of bile, and had a couple of minutes of dry heaves to punish me further for this indiscretion.

After catching by breath, and tucking my stomach back down my throat, I had a bagel and muffin to quiet my digestive tract. With something in my stomach, I felt well enough smoke something a little smaller and milder, and enjoyed a few other cigars that day as well. Other than about 15 minutes of torture, it was a pretty good day. And I eventually enjoyed the rest of the box immensely. I just learned a lesson the hard way


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The list is long and undistinguished...I'd rather smoke my dogs rockets in the yard than some I've tried in the past.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Padilla Single Batch Perfecto. I fell for a $1 5-pack. It had all the nuance of a Marlboro Red. >


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I've lit a few stinkers in my time, but I don't remember smoking them If they're that bad shouldn't you just put 'em out and grab something else? I will admit to smoking a few I didn't really care for because a friend or cigar rep that gave it to me was watching me smoke it. But none that were so bad to count as "worst ever"; they just didn't suit me as well as the gifter thought they would.

But, if I had to name one...

*Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Connecticut* - Yep, that's right, Fuente! If you've ever wondered why I never join in on the Fuente-love here (and, yes, I know you never actually wondered that), this is the cigar that put me off AF's... and Dominicans & Connecticut wrappers in general. Bought during the cigar-boom of the 90's, these were bitter, sour, and acrid. Probably just rushed to market due to blistering demand; but a severe enough disappointment that I still hold a grudge.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

The worst ever was a Garcia y Vega game (the green kind). We got together and traded the cheapest smokes we could get. It was all in fun and no-one made it past half way.

The worst actual cigar was an isla del sol. My buddy loved em and gave me one. The saccharin taste was horrible. I gutted it out til he left, then tossed it. Every puff made me wanna heave.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Gurkha Typhoon. I like the Beauty and, have an Enforcer from May this year I want to try. The Typhoon though was absolutely terrible. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> The worst ever was a Garcia y Vega game (the green kind). We got together and traded the cheapest smokes we could get. It was all in fun and no-one made it past half way.
> 
> The worst actual cigar was an isla del sol. My buddy loved em and gave me one. The saccharin taste was horrible. I gutted it out til he left, then tossed it. Every puff made me wanna heave.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I made the mistake of buying a Drew Estate sampler pack quite some time ago not realizing all the smokes were infused. I tried the Isla Del Sol and the taste of fake sugar was very overpowering. I gutted it out for about 4 or 5 minutes and then had to pitch it.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

I've had a few (4 or 5 maybe) Romeo Y Julieta (Habanos) over the years. Honestly, didn't enjoy a single one of them.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

A Tatuate that I purchase on advise of a Local B & M Clerk, it was the very worst because it was almost $12.00 for the stick, smoked like crap, and if it had any flavor I never tasted it. I still have the band as a reminder of how bad an expensive cigar can be. YUCK!


----------



## SmokeSilent (Nov 27, 2016)

Worst Ive ever smoked was a Padron 80th anniversary! jk

The First and Worst cigar ive smoked was when i was 15 i purchased a novelty cigar from a gag shop. It was the size of anaconda piñata resulting in instant black lung and almost lost my eyebrows! lol 

IllLegitimate bad cigar? A buddy gave me a FoHiba he had sitting on his car floor for a few weeks in a unhumidified plastic bag. I didnt know this until after I let it rip... went up like a Christmas tree in March and tasted like bigfoots D. 

Worst Legitimate Cigar? CAO LX2 lancero. Few came with a Humidor I bought from a friend. Just had poor construction, poor taste, and hard to smoke for me. One of the extreme few cigars that didnt bring me any pleasure.


----------



## wulfmang (Sep 5, 2016)

Rocky Patel Cargo churchill...tried 2, could not finish 2. 

Bahia Blu Churchill is a runner up

gladly puff a Padilla Single Batch Perfecto over these two.


----------



## vinonut (Sep 7, 2016)

MidwestToker said:


> Padilla Single Batch Perfecto. I fell for a $1 5-pack. It had all the nuance of a Marlboro Red. >


I like its looks, but talk about uneven smokes. Some just disintegrated, with the wrapper spiraling out like a party favor. Others were a really tight draw. Count me as seduced by the price.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

vinonut said:


> I like its looks, but talk about uneven smokes. Some just disintegrated, with the wrapper spiraling out like a party favor. Others were a really tight draw. Count me as seduced by the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, they look great.

I didn't rest any of them. Maybe they'd be ok with a few months in the tupperdore. But why bother?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZ (Dec 12, 2016)

Reo robusta. While the construction and draw were fine the taste was of burning diesel fuel and leather. And not the good kind of leather. Just tried smoking the last one I had that was in my humidor for about two years with me thinking maybe the age would help and it didn't. It must be the most consistent turd I have ever smoked in over 20 years around cigars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

MidwestToker said:


> Yeah, they look great.
> 
> I didn't rest any of them. Maybe they'd be ok with a few months in the tupperdore. But why bother?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since all my cigars sit a few months minimum (more like a year or so at least), I don't believe it to be any bother at all >

That being said, while I was "figuring things out" I smoked an Obsidian White Noise - and during that was the exact moment when I decided that life was too short to spend any time smoking sub-par cigars


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured Flying Pig. I quickly found out I don't like fire cured tobacco in any form.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Gumby-cr said:


> MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured Flying Pig. I quickly found out I don't like fire cured tobacco in any form.


Closest thing to that I've ever had was the AJ Spectre. That was a quick "No." as well - left this terrible taste in my mouth


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

Recently won a 5 pack of ACID red nasty and it wasn't bad but not great so I tried a ACID Green Cigarillo bad mistake horrible taste in the back of the throat then it coats your mouth.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Papas Fritas 
Everything about it should have stayed on the floor where all short filler belongs. 
Between this and their infused turds, DE should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> Recently won a 5 pack of ACID red nasty and it wasn't bad but not great so I tried a ACID Green Cigarillo bad mistake horrible taste in the back of the throat then it coats your mouth.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


I myself have tried the DE Blue cigarillo. Absolutely the worst piece of trash I've ever tried. Those things are the worst. Anyone with a thoughts of trying please stay away. Dont say you weren't warned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Artigas (a Mexican brand). My friend brought back a variety pack for me from Mazatlon. They were HORRENDOUS.


----------



## vinonut (Sep 7, 2016)

MidwestToker said:


> Yeah, they look great.
> 
> I didn't rest any of them. Maybe they'd be ok with a few months in the tupperdore. But why bother?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, exactly. It should be a relaxing hobby. What's that saying - never try to teach a pig to sing. You'll just frustrate yourself, and annoy the pig.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

